# Need to finish a plane



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

A friend and I bought a RC plane that needed assembly (Cadet Senorita). He wanted to build one and I wanted to buy a RTF. I don't have the patience to build one of these. Anyways, we have the plane just about completed but it has been about 5 years since this project started. He is in Iraq making a bunch of money and I am stuck with an almost complete plane in my office.

The plane only needs a couple more pieces of wood and then wrapped. Is there someone out there that would want to finish this thing and how much should I expect to pay? The engine and servos are in already. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jason101 said:


> A friend and I bought a RC plane that needed assembly (Cadet Senorita). He wanted to build one and I wanted to buy a RTF. I don't have the patience to build one of these. Anyways, we have the plane just about completed but it has been about 5 years since this project started. He is in Iraq making a bunch of money and I am stuck with an almost complete plane in my office.
> 
> The plane only needs a couple more pieces of wood and then wrapped. Is there someone out there that would want to finish this thing and how much should I expect to pay? The engine and servos are in already.
> 
> ...


Theres probably alot more to it than just covering it up Jason. If the plane has been sitting for 5 years odds are its got some wharpage and that can take some time to straighten out. Has it been sanded yet? I have built a senorita and a LT .40 and can say Sig makes great kits, but...

Its gonna be hard to get someone to finish it up. Best guy I know for the job is Terry at Larry's hobbies. It takes him like forever though.

What side of town do you live on?


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

The plane has been indoors the entire time. I believe it still needs to be sanded. Is there another plane that is RTF that I can use this motor, servos and controller? The motor was the strongest that this plane can handle. Sorry, don't know anymore than that.

I really just want to fly something. I am not into building. I think I've got ADD... LOL..

I am in Katy.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

jason101 said:


> The plane has been indoors the entire time. I believe it still needs to be sanded. Is there another plane that is RTF that I can use this motor, servos and controller? The motor was the strongest that this plane can handle. Sorry, don't know anymore than that.
> 
> I really just want to fly something. I am not into building. I think I've got ADD... LOL..
> 
> ...


LOL! 

I belive they have a ARF version of the same plane. If they dont get the Kadet LT .40.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Jason if your just wanting to fly then buy a R.T.F it will be a little more expensive but will come with everything but fuel and a glow ignitor when i learned how to fly i learned on a Superstar MkII its a great plane So is the Avistar or Pegasus email me if you want some more info also if you dont know how to fly ill teach you im a trainer for the beaumont Radio control club but garys right its goin to be more expensive to pay some one to finish it then to just go out and buy a built plane


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

then he can get an ARF almost ready to fly. Just add motor and electronics.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Go that is true he already has the equipment to put an ARF together but if hes new to building the setup will get to him i still recommend and RTF


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*I agree with all the advice above.*

Something else you need to consider is the radio and the batteries. I don't know how old your radio is but it needs to be one tuned to the narrow band. If the radio is only five years old you should be ok. The other consideration is Nicads. These are the batteries in your radio and in your plane. They probably need to be cylcled and cap checked to make sure they are ok. The worst thing that can happen to you is all that money and time in a beautiful aircraft and standing there watching it fly off or go down due to bad batteries. I agree on the arf kit to learn on. You can buy just the aircraft or you can buy a combo with all the gear installed and very minimal work to put it together. I must advise you if you are new to this hobby find a club right now while you are still building start hanging out on satudays and meet people and ask lots of questions. Most are more than willing to help. You will get rigging tips , how to balance your plane, control throw setup tricks etcc...... DO NOT TRY TO TEACH YOURSELF HOW TO FLY!!!! If you are in Katy I think space city RC is very close to you. I would suggest one of the Hobbico line of trainers they are very sturdy fly very solid and are relativly inexpensive. Find a good club and don't be in a hurry and you will enjoy this sport for years to come. Try the Hobbico Nexstar comes complete with everything except field equip. It also has a version of real flight you can train on your PC.

Local club directory

http://www.nwrcc.com/areaclubs.htm

Larry

Links
http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/searchResults.cfm?requesttimeout=60

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0098p?&N=N&F=GWSA1058&L=HBSA5421&S1=&S2=&S3=&S4=&C=ACKHBS&V=&I=&G=2&U=Y&M=AC


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Physh i agree with everything ecept the part about the Nexstar I have been a Club trainer In beaumont Tx for a while now and had many a trainer pass my way mostly pegasus's and superstars but every once in a while the Nexstar will pass on by and everytime they are **** they but all this technology in it and we disable half of it they fly to fast for teaching someone especially on aproach shots they just really arnt my first choice. I personally am partial to the Supstar MKII mailnly because it was a good trainer then after i solo'd i put a ..46Ax with a 11x5 on it and started hovering and everything it did aerobatics pretty well saidly it crashed after i put bombbay doors on it and the parachute man got stuck on the gear and drug it into the ground R.I.P little trainer R.I.P


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Yeah your right about the nextstar.*

It flys real nice but you are right the Gyro and the lift devices have to be removed before you can even attempt to train someone on it. I have done it though. I have gone through many superstars by far the best that Hobbico made. My personal favorite no longer made was a Model made by Ace called a Whiz 40. I love the planes and in a taildragger config they even look cool. Very docile. I finally flew my first one through a chain link fence. No putting that one back together. I just recently found one still in thte box on Ebay and bought it. I had the plans copied and then blown up to a 60 size. If my life ever slows down I plan to build the larger one.

Fly in this weekend at Scobee field 10/14/06.

Larry


----------

